# Turning two dying or dead blowers into a good runner.



## PhilKawasakiuser (Aug 8, 2016)

I have had a echo PB655t for a while now and its still got plenty of life left in the motor but the plastic parts are cracking and warped making the fan housing not sealed anymore. I was about to admit thats its done and toast when a friend bestowed upon me a identical model besides being alot newer and updated cosmetically with a engine that was trashed practically immediately after the owner probably ran out of the blottle of included 2 stroke oil. When I checked the gas in it the oil looked like he used regular car motor oil and it also didn't have a air filter in it. The engine was seized to where the only way to get it to move was forcing it. Now that its unseized the thing cycles the opposite of smooth and has less than 5 lbs of compression not suprising since the scoring is deep on the cylinder and the piston is also scrap metal. Whats the best way to do this swap out job? I am assuming take off the fan housings and open up both and remove the engines from both also then reattach the new housings around the old fan or swap the fans depending on the old ones condition.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Aug 9, 2016)

I can't find that model number with google. I was going to pull up the IPL.


----------



## PhilKawasakiuser (Aug 18, 2016)

Same as a PB650 with the air filter on top instead of on the side.


----------

